
“Little Box Challenge” Inverters Arrive at NREL - ph0rque
http://www.nrel.gov/news/press/2015/21584
======
mmastrac
Previous discussions from when the contest was announced:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8070215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8070215)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7730042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7730042)

